
How do you start understanding law from scratch? - xstartup
I am not trying to replace my lawyer. That would be a dangerous proposition. But how can I develop legal understanding?
======
RoyTyrell
Assuming you want to know about American law, there are a couple classes on
Coursera that might be helpful:

[https://www.coursera.org/learn/american-
law](https://www.coursera.org/learn/american-law)

[https://www.coursera.org/learn/law-
student](https://www.coursera.org/learn/law-student)

